# Salt fork saugeye



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to salt fork next weekend and have never fished it.....I have a boat but will prob be fishing of shore most of the time....what should I use to fish offshore for saugeye?....how deep?...any tips would be useful

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

during the day 1/8 oz jig black twister tail last half hour of daylight throw a Rapala the original floater fish a couple hours after dark you shouldn't have any problems catching fish your better off fishing after dark less boat traffic lakes are over run with boats on the weekend


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I've not seen Saugeye really biting good yet. Caught several while Crappie fishing with a minnow and bobber, go figure !! Nothing big - one 15" at best.

They should still be in the shallows flats feeding and good go to bait is something with a chunk of worm hanging. It's hit and miss right now with all the fronts going through. Good luck


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

What kind of structure should I look for to cast by?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm from Newark, Ohio and just can't make up my mind on which lake to fish this friday either pied, salt or Seneca, I'm a saugeye crappie Smallie bluegill type, I just need to venture out, instead of fishn the same lakes. Anyone out there give me some insite? Thanks .....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

From what I know the biggest gill caught in the State of Ohio was from Saltfork Wow ! That is awesome and props to the guy that caught it ! Love to hear the story on that one...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I have fished at Salt Fork over 300 times, That is one lake ya rarely get skunked at. I like fishing around the dam this time of year, But there are some nice back areas with a good stained water stumps. I am hitting the stumps this weekend.


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you going for saugeye? should I be casting near stumps and fallen trees for them now?....about how deep?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigjaxs (Feb 5, 2011)

I fished alum on this past Sunday and all the eyes were up in the 3 to 7 ft section in the coves I was just wondering if the eyes were the same at salt. But I was only catching eyes around the 12 to 14 range over their and we caught a bunch of them , just couldn't land the big one. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

